# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Teelbal

## dutchie

ja ik ben 17 jaar oud ik heb al zeker 2 jaar, het gevoel of men linker teelbal de helft ervan half vloeistof is (half kapot zeg maar) maar ik durf absoluut niet naar de dokter te gaan maar het zal toch wel moeten. :S

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dutchie,

Ik zou ook geen flauw idee hebben wat er zou moeten zijn, het slimste is toch wel om even een huisarts te gaan bezoeken... Geloof me, een huisarts vind dat helemaal niet vreemd, hij krijgt er dagelijks mee te maken dus niets om je zorgen over te maken hoor! Beter voorkomen dan genezen he! Straks is er wel iets ernstigs en dan lijkt het me niet prettig om daarmee rond te lopen..

Succes! Enne wél naar je huisarts gaan hoor! Laat je het ons weten?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

